# EKH Goudwinde, Kerkrade   Mitglieder hier im Board ??



## cyprinusbarbus (17. Dezember 2018)

Moinsens !
Wollte mal nachhören, ob es hier im Board Mitglieder des oben genannten Vereins gibt, zwecks Erfahrungsaustausch, gemeinsamen Fischen etc.
Meldungen hier oder auch per PN .

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Nizzyx (17. Dezember 2018)

Moin, bin in dem anderen Verein "HSV Ons Genoegen te Kerkrade". Wusste gar nicht, dass es dort noch einen anderen Verein gibt. Können beide Vereine am Cranenweijer angeln? Ich war doch übrigens noch nie. Bin mehr Richtung Roermond unterwegs.

LG
Dennis


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (17. Dezember 2018)

Hi !
Ja, da gibt es Gewässer, die gemeinschaftlich von beiden Vereinen bewirtschaftet werden, der Cranenweijver gehört auch dazu. 
Bin halt mehr der Stipper-Typ und war dieses Jahr mit der Gracht am Kastell Erenstein (direkt oberhalb vom Cranenweijver) schon voll ausgelastet, zumal ich 120 Km Anreise habe und auch nicht jedes WE da aufschlagen kann.


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Mack (16. Januar 2019)

Hi Tom
Bin seit Ewigkeiten in dem Verein (30+), zum stippen sind die Gewässer eigentlich gut.
Hechtbestände sind in den letzten Jahren leider stark zurück gegangen.
Gruß Mack


----------



## Ac_Fishing97 (4. März 2021)

Hallo
Ich hab mit gelesen als heißt es wenn ich im Verein hsv ons genoegen kerkrade bin kann ich auch am cranenweyer Fischen da er auch auf die Liste der vereinsgewässer ist?
Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen. Über Instagramm kann man mich auch erreichen AC_Fishing97


----------

